# Midland Air Museum (Coventry)



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Just a few pic's from a recent visit.......

































Hmm......how do I start this ?










:laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Were you setting the clock?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Trying to remember how I used to hotwire them......


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Right, the clock.......


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Right, the clock.......


 Nato or bracelet ?

:tongue:


----------

